

On Internet, you are at mercy of private organizations - paraschopra
http://paraschopra.com/blog/personal/on-internet-you-are-at-mercy-of-private-organizations.htm

======
iwwr
Being at the mercy of government organization is not a better prospect,
though.

~~~
ankneo
but seems some private organizations are giving tough competition to
government organization now :D

